# First Tattoo



## lovemichelle (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm going for my first tattoo tonight at 6pm. I'm scared. Any advice?


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 24, 2006)

Half a xanax. If you don't want to self-medicate, drink some water and either bring a friend or a stress ball to squeeze! DO NOT SQUIRM!


----------



## user4 (Jan 24, 2006)

ummmm, dont drink liquor even though it will dull the pain a bit, it thins blood so u'll bleed more than usual... and dont be high cuz it hurts more. thats about all i can tell ya!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 24, 2006)

Depending on where you get it, you may not experience that much pain.  It also depends on your toleramce for pain.  I got mine on my lower back and it HURT LIKE HELL!!  I almost wanted to cry.  But I know several people who have gotten them that said they didn't hurt that much.  Just try to relax and take deep breaths.  And a stress ball wouldn't hurt.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 24, 2006)

Make sure you eat a meal before you go. You might think that the pain will make you sick, but it's worse to have low blood sugar. On that note, take some gum or candy with you.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks girls.. its gonna be on the back of my neck.. i dont have any meds just advil. but i will make sure to eat.

my boyfriend is going with me and the only thing that sucks is i hurt my neck last night and its hard to move. the guy doing it is really nice and he was like i it hurts we stop and i will sit here as long as u need.. but he charges by the hour so i'm not gonna be stopping much.


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 24, 2006)

Definately eat something, I was so nervous when I went I couldn't eat very much but my boyfriend (He has a few tattoos) made me eat. I am so glad I did. The first time I didn't eat very much and I felt a lot worse the entire time. When I went to get it touched up I ate before, and even though it hurt just as I didn't feel as sick. Of course I am a dummy and got my tattoo in one of the worst spots (All the guys at my shop said the hands, FEET and head are the most painful spots) I got mine on my foot. Also be careful what meds you take because some of them will thin your blood as well, if you bleed to much the artist can't finish. Good luck!


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gabriella* 
_Definately eat something, I was so nervous when I went I couldn't eat very much but my boyfriend (He has a few tattoos) made me eat. I am so glad I did. The first time I didn't eat very much and I felt a lot worse the entire time. When I went to get it touched up I ate before, and even though it hurt just as I didn't feel as sick. Of course I am a dummy and got my tattoo in one of the worst spots (All the guys at my shop said the hands, FEET and head are the most painful spots) I got mine on my foot. Also be careful what meds you take because some of them will thin your blood as well, if you bleed to much the artist can't finish. Good luck!_

 
the artist told me the back of my neck shouldn't hurt too bad, but the tattoo itself shouldn't really take all that long.


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 24, 2006)

Thats good. I did talk to someone that had that done and she said she fell asleep while getting it! lol what are you getting?


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gabriella* 
_Thats good. I did talk to someone that had that done and she said she fell asleep while getting it! lol what are you getting?_

 
everyone freaks out when i tell them.. it's my boyfriends name.. i haven't seen the drawning yet he did it up last night, but if i dont like it he will re-do it until i do.

does that girl handle pain well? i kind of can, but i hope i fall asleep.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 24, 2006)

also what did everyone use on their tattoos afterwards.. like the ointment.. my boyfriend knows, but i want other opinions too.


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 24, 2006)

The back of the neck, for me, didn't hurt.  However,  I'd rethink getting someone's name tattooed there, boyfriend, husband or otherwise.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_The back of the neck, for me, didn't hurt.  However,  I'd rethink getting someone's name tattooed there, boyfriend, husband or otherwise._

 
do u have a pic of your tattoo there?

the guy tried to have me re-think it, but i have for a long time. were not gonna break up and even if it does happen  down the road the time we have spent together now will be very special to me and the tattoo would be a reminder of those good times.


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_do u have a pic of your tattoo there?

the guy tried to have me re-think it, but i have for a long time. were not gonna break up and even if it does happen  down the road the time we have spent together now will be very special to me and the tattoo would be a reminder of those good times._

 
You never know what's going to happen.  I've been with my husband for 6 years and married for 3 of those and I would never get his name tattooed on me because you just never know what could happen.  I don't want to have to have something covered over on the off chance, no matter how slight, he and I don't stay married.  A lot of the more reputable tattoo artists won't even put a name on someone for that very reason.  

If you really want something there, make sure it is something that will *never* change - and you can say right now that you think you will always be w/ your boyfriend but that possibility is out there, even if it is a miniscule possibilty and then you might spend the rest of your life regretting having something that marks those "good times."  

For me, I picked my astrological symbol - it'll always be that same thing and will never change, except if I add to it.  Of my four, this is the one that people see the most and which has the most meaning.  

Make it worthwhile.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_You never know what's going to happen.  I've been with my husband for 6 years and married for 3 of those and I would never get his name tattooed on me because you just never know what could happen.  I don't want to have to have something covered over on the off chance, no matter how slight, he and I don't stay married.  A lot of the more reputable tattoo artists won't even put a name on someone for that very reason.  

If you really want something there, make sure it is something that will *never* change - and you can say right now that you think you will always be w/ your boyfriend but that possibility is out there, even if it is a miniscule possibilty and then you might spend the rest of your life regretting having something that marks those "good times."  

For me, I picked my astrological symbol - it'll always be that same thing and will never change, except if I add to it.  Of my four, this is the one that people see the most and which has the most meaning.  

Make it worthwhile.  




_

 
how long did that take?

people wont see mine. i have long hair and its always down. thats why i chose that spot. its the most covered for me.


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 24, 2006)

About a half hour - it's just black linework with a little bit of fill-in.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_About a half hour - it's just black linework with a little bit of fill-in._

 
i'm hoping mine isn't more then an hour then because it is defiantly gonna be bigger then that.. his name is 6 letters and theres some detail coming out from it.

i went to one other place and the lady wanted to just take a font off the computer and tattoo it. this guy is actually drawing it out for me in a few different styles.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Jan 24, 2006)

the back of your neck shouldn't hurt too bad. the only thing i noticed was that my hands got cold... 
i find that chewing gum always helps and some music to pass the time =)


----------



## aziajs (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I am not going to try to talk you out of it (getting his name) cuz I know that you have already decided what you're going to do.  Me telling you it's not a good idea isn't going to mean anything.  So good luck.

As for the after care, I put A&D ointment on it for a while.  I then start putting a thick body cream on it.  But I can't remember the timeline for the whole process.  But I know that I still put body cream on it now, 2 years later, cuz I hve dry skin and my back, in that area, always feels tight.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YOOTOPiA* 
_the back of your neck shouldn't hurt too bad. the only thing i noticed was that my hands got cold... 
i find that chewing gum always helps and some music to pass the time =)_

 
i was thinking about bringing headphones with my mary j cd.. and ill def. bring gum.


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 24, 2006)

Well...hehe she probably isn't the best person to base how the pain will be. She has nine piercings on her face, two more in "other" places, she is working on her sleeve, has tattoos on her legs, and her foot...BUT still she said it was one of the least painful! lol I personally wouldn't get any S/O's name tattooed on me, but then again its your tattoo. You decide. A lot of people wouldn't get a palm tree tattoo (that's what I have) but I love it! lol Hopefully it will work out for you though! You should post pics when you get it done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't put anything on it the first few days, the I put Eucerin (sp?) lotion on it when it started drying out. You Tattoo artist will probably give you any info you need.


----------



## so_siqqq (Jan 24, 2006)

Getting names of people tattooed on yourself is not a good idea unless it's like family (i.e. kids, parents, friends who've passed away etc). Husbands/wives don't count in my mind. Sometimes things change in a way we don't want them to change. If you want to remember the good times why not get a word/phrase/lyrics, drawing, picture, etc that reminds you of those good times?


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 24, 2006)

well im saying the same. bad idea on the name. if you are dead set on getting something the represents your good times, get his astrological sign. im sorry the name thing is just wrong for anyone. plus i've heard that doing that puts a jinx on your relationship. wives tale, i know. anyways good luck. i have three right now and geting 4 and 5 febuary 4th on my chest. all of them hurt. i have a low pain tolerance. but sucking on suckers def help w/keeping my mind on something other then the pain. and it keeps your blood sugar at a good level. my back hurt the worst, but it is pretty big and took forever.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 24, 2006)

i know everyone thinks its a bad idea, but it is my choice. we been through so much already and i dont think anything could hold us back. we been thru then any other couple i've seen. it's not the we had a lot of fights and were still okay.. its a lot more then that. it's more like he went to to prision and i waited.. dont think anything about that either. it was something he didn't do, but i stuck by him.. and thats not even the beginning.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_i know everyone thinks its a bad idea, but it is my choice. we been through so much already and i dont think anything could hold us back. we been thru then any other couple i've seen. it's not the we had a lot of fights and were still okay.. its a lot more then that. it's more like he went to to prision and i waited.. dont think anything about that either. it was something he didn't do, but i stuck by him.. and thats not even the beginning._

 

it takes a strong person to wait for someone when they go away. i dont know if i could be that person. im glad things worked out for you. and i hope you love your tattoo!! cant wait to see it!!


----------



## Isis (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I'm going for my first tattoo tonight at 6pm. I'm scared. Any advice?_

 
I've never gotten a tat. just piercings, I plan to though! As soon as I figure out what I want... This will probably sound silly but this is what I'd do: Just to try and relax and not concentrate so much on what's going on. Then again I have a high pain tollorance. I think you said your b/f was going with you? Have him hold your hand or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's always comforting.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

it came out amazing. it's kinda big, but it definalty came out pimp. the pain wasn't much either.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_Getting names of people tattooed on yourself is not a good idea unless it's like family_

 
Tell me about it. As a young(er) stupid teenager I "carved" my boyfriend's initials to the left of my thumb. Baddd idea. Hurt like hell. So he left me a couple years later and I was forced to get a knife and scratch it all out. Not fun. But at least I learned my lesson. I won't get anyone name tattooed b/c I really don't believe in true love anyone. 50% of people get divorced.

BTW- Thats not towards anyone in particular! If you guys are in love, go ahead and do it! But I would make him get your name to, just to be safe.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Tell me about it. As a young(er) stupid teenager I "carved" my boyfriend's initials to the left of my thumb. Baddd idea. Hurt like hell. So he left me a couple years later and I was forced to get a knife and scratch it all out. Not fun. But at least I learned my lesson. I won't get anyone name tattooed b/c I really don't believe in true love anyone. 50% of people get divorced.

BTW- Thats not towards anyone in particular! If you guys are in love, go ahead and do it! But I would make him get your name to, just to be safe._

 
I believe in true love. I really didn't before until I met my boyfriend. I know everyone on here thinks the tattoo was a bad idea, but everyone who knows us and sees us on a daily basis love it because they know it's not a bad idea. He's gonna get my name soon, but a lot bigger.

i have pics, but i won't even bother posting them since mostly everyone who responded was aganist it. thanks for all the advise tho.

to the person who told me to eat... he made me go eat more before we started. i only had like half a hot dog and some fries so i went and ate 2 slices of pizza.


----------



## lovejam (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, you already went, so I'm too late. But, basically tattoos feel like cat scratches. No big deal. Just pick a really fleshy spot, because it hurts way more if it's near a bony area. Wow. Once the needle hit near my ankle, I thought I was gonna pass out.

However, since you've already done it, I can at least advise you on what to use on it! Lots of people use Neosporin, but I always used Noxema. It not only prevents scarring better than Neosporin (in my experience), but it's cooling, so the tat won't itch as much.

BTW, when it itches and you can't scratch, just slap the tat once or twice to stop the itching.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Well, you already went, so I'm too late. But, basically tattoos feel like cat scratches. No big deal. Just pick a really fleshy spot, because it hurts way more if it's near a bony area. Wow. Once the needle hit near my ankle, I thought I was gonna pass out._

 
i cant describe how it felt, but it wasn't bad. 2 out of the 6 letters hurt pretty bad, but that was probably like a solid minute of bad pain and it wasn't even all at once. my neck was stiff after from sitting so long.


----------



## lovejam (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_my neck was stiff after from sitting so long._

 
I can imagine! If I get another one, though, it'll most likely be on the back of my neck.

BTW, I think it's cute that you and your boyfriend are getting each others' names done. Has he decided where his tat's gonna be?


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_I can imagine! If I get another one, though, it'll most likely be on the back of my neck.

BTW, I think it's cute that you and your boyfriend are getting each others' names done. Has he decided where his tat's gonna be?_

 
thank you. i appericate that because most people just tell me how it was wrong and i dont think its anyones place to judge me, but i'm prepared for it.

he is either getting it on his stomach or across his whole back. mine is pretty big, but his is going to be huge. he teared up when i got it and held my hand the whole time. 

the guy who did the tattoo tried to talk me out of it the other day, but after spending time with us he was excited because anyone who knows us can see how much love we have for each other and it doesn't seem stupid when you see us.

after the outline he took a break, but my neck was stuck in that position for a lil while.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 25, 2006)

I don't think anybody was judging you. I just think hearing so many horror stories that they were just looking out for you in the long run. Getting someone's name is a big deal for some reason. I mean, you can easily get a heart or a rose and decide years later you don't like it anymore. But that's not as controversial. As you know, if anything comes between you and your boyfriend (god forbid) you have options if you ever decide to get rid of it. Otherwise, screw what people think and enjoy your new Tattoo and your love for your boyfriend!!


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 25, 2006)

good luck with your tat, i hope it come out nice!

also, does anyone know how painful it is for a tat on the back?


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I don't think anybody was judging you. I just think hearing so many horror stories that they were just looking out for you in the long run. Getting someone's name is a big deal for some reason. I mean, you can easily get a heart or a rose and decide years later you don't like it anymore. But that's not as controversial. As you know, if anything comes between you and your boyfriend (god forbid) you have options if you ever decide to get rid of it. Otherwise, screw what people think and enjoy your new Tattoo and your love for your boyfriend!!_

 
i didnt mean anyone here is judging me. i just know like family and stuff will. i showed my mom and she likes it. i love it and my boyfriend loves it. i been wanting a tattoo, but never knew what to get, but i knew it would have to be something important to me not just a picture. the most important thing to me is my family and my boyfriend is like all that i have.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 
_good luck with your tat, i hope it come out nice!

also, does anyone know how painful it is for a tat on the back?_

 
my mom has one on her lower back and she said it hurt a little. my neck really was nothing. just a few spots, but i'm sure anyone could handle it. i had to buy baby shampoo because my regular shampoo is too harsh and i figured baby shampoo is pretty much the mildest i could find. keeping my hair off it is the biggest pain.

and the alcohol  they put on afterwards was the worst part of the whole tattoo.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Well, you already went, so I'm too late. But, basically tattoos feel like cat scratches. No big deal. Just pick a really fleshy spot, because it hurts way more if it's near a bony area. Wow. Once the needle hit near my ankle, I thought I was gonna pass out.

However, since you've already done it, I can at least advise you on what to use on it! Lots of people use Neosporin, but I always used Noxema. It not only prevents scarring better than Neosporin (in my experience), but it's cooling, so the tat won't itch as much.

BTW, when it itches and you can't scratch, just slap the tat once or twice to stop the itching. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What is scarring exactly?  

But I totally agree, don't scratch!  I was walking around slapping my back down the halls at my job, looking crazy, but it had to be done.  LOL!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_What is scarring exactly?  

But I totally agree, don't scratch!  I was walking around slapping my back down the halls at my job, looking crazy, but it had to be done.  LOL!!_

 
the girl before me had a lot of scar tissue on the tattoo she was adding to and she was crying.

i dont know how they scar or anything so i wanna know too.. the artist told me to use a lotion like curel fragrance free after the scabs form or whatever.

how long do you usually use the ointment before you switch to lotion?.. my boyfriend has tattoos but doesn't really know since he never put anything on his. i'm suprised that they still look good.

it doesn't itch yet.. when does that start.. it's only like 15 hours old because he didnt finish until 10:45pm.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_the girl before me had a lot of scar tissue on the tattoo she was adding to and she was crying.

i dont know how they scar or anything so i wanna know too.. the artist told me to use a lotion like curel fragrance free after the scabs form or whatever.

how long do you usually use the ointment before you switch to lotion?.. my boyfriend has tattoos but doesn't really know since he never put anything on his. i'm suprised that they still look good.

it doesn't itch yet.. when does that start.. it's only like 15 hours old because he didnt finish until 10:45pm._

 
That sounds about right.  I think I used A&D for about a week or so until the scabs formed.  After that I used a really good lotion.  

I was asking about scarring because my tattoo is raised, it's not flush with my skin but it doesn't look or feel weird.  And I think I remember him telling me that black people, and people with darker skin, are more prone to scarring.  I want to know if that's what I have.  My brother's isn't flush with his skin either but my mom's is.  And, oddly enough, it isn't raised in one section at the tip.  It used to all be raised.  Hmmmmm....


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_That sounds about right.  I think I used A&D for about a week or so until the scabs formed.  After that I used a really good lotion.  

I was asking about scarring because my tattoo is raised, it's not flush with my skin but it doesn't look or feel weird.  And I think I remember him telling me that black people, and people with darker skin, are more prone to scarring.  I want to know if that's what I have.  My brother's isn't flush with his skin either but my mom's is.  And, oddly enough, it isn't raised in one section at the tip.  It used to all be raised.  Hmmmmm...._

 
what lotion did you use?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 25, 2006)

I got a tatoo on my lower back. I used the ointment that the guy gave me to keep it moisturized. It got itchy at times, but I rubbed around it or slapped it.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_what lotion did you use?_

 
Ummmm.....let me think.  What did I use????  *thinking*  I think I used Lubriderm.  But now I use Aveeno.

SKIN RELIEF MOISTURIZING CREAM







You may ask if you can use this.  It is fragrance free and it has a little menthol in it which is soothing.  As stated before, when it starts itching this will help.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

i'm gonna get that cream too and ask if its ok.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 25, 2006)

I wouldn't hesitate to put my hubby's name on me somewhere, but he'd be forewarned that if he ever cheated or whatever, I'd change the tattoo to read "Mick's a cheating bastard" or something that suited the situation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I love the way lovemichelle put it.  It represents a time of her life that she was happy with and would always want to remember.  Make sure you post pics when it's all done.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_the alcohol  they put on afterwards was the worst part of the whole tattoo._

 
Whoa!!! I never heard that before! You are supposed to stay away from stuff with alcohol b/c it dries the skin out! I've had tattoos done by 4 different people and they never have done that!! They always just put A&D or some form of ointment, but never alcohol!!! That's a new one...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 25, 2006)

I've never heard of that either. The guy sprayed some water on mine, and then rubbed some ointment on it.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I've never heard of that either. The guy sprayed some water on mine, and then rubbed some ointment on it._

 
I know, alcohol is an absolute no-no!!! Ouch!


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 25, 2006)

It sounds like it turned out really nice! You should post pics! I personally only put lotion on mine because that is what my artist told me to do. Mine didn't suffer any from not putting healing lotion on it. As far as the alchol?! OUCH! I can't believe he did that! My artist strictly forbid me from using alchol on mine, he just sprayed it with wather and put ointment on it also. Haha, yep I walked aroung every where rubbing or slapping my foot for weeks after. People probably thought I was nuts! lol Well I am glad to hear that it turned out so well and that you like it so much!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 
_good luck with your tat, i hope it come out nice!

also, does anyone know how painful it is for a tat on the back?_

 
It varies A LOT from person to person. Generally, it will hurt more on bony or sensitive (i.e., ticklish) areas. It can also hurt more if you're tense because your muscles will be tight. I know a lot of people get the cat-scratch sensation, but all of mine felt like a searing-hot pain. My first one was the epitome of pain (I've never had a child, so I wouldn't know about that personally)...but that didn't stop me from going back for more


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I know, alcohol is an absolute no-no!!! Ouch!_

 
really? it wasn't much, but it stung. if it fades or anything he will fix it for free for the next 6 months.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_It varies A LOT from person to person. Generally, it will hurt more on bony or sensitive (i.e., ticklish) areas. It can also hurt more if you're tense because your muscles will be tight. I know a lot of people get the cat-scratch sensation, but all of mine felt like a searing-hot pain. My first one was the epitome of pain (I've never had a child, so I wouldn't know about that personally)...but that didn't stop me from going back for more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i got both. my ankle felt like a non stop scratching from a pissed off cat. omg it hurt so bad!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought i was gonna pass out!! my tummy tickled so bad!!! didnt hurt at all!!!! and my back hurt like a searing hot pain. like gasoline being poured on an open wound. yes, it was that  bad for me!!! lol

girl post a picture!! i really want to see it!!


----------



## MACreation (Feb 5, 2006)

I used to judge, about tatoos of names...but when I fell in love earlier last year....i wanted one of his name either if we stayed together or not...the feeling that i felt for him was sooo overbearing, my heart was overjoyed, and broken, knowing the relationship was amazing but i knew it was ready to end. a lot went down i felt the best, and worst for him, and got the best and worst from him....but the thing that remained, is i wouldn't change my mind if i had gotten the tattoo...he was my first love..that feeling can never fade in your heart no matter wut happens between two people.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 5, 2006)

Has anyone got a tattoo on their inner wrist? If so how much blood is there LOL? I wanna get a star so that shouldn't hurt too much should it? LOL total beginner LOL!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 6, 2006)

wow thats a tiny one but its cute though.  I got my tattoo when I was 14 I was the first one in the family to get one then my mom got one and then my dad.  The only one who hasnt got one is my little brother hes only 11 though lol.  But it hurt really bad the whole time my toes were curled lol.  It was hurting for an hour but it turned out pretty.  Its worth it!


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_Has anyone got a tattoo on their inner wrist? If so how much blood is there LOL? I wanna get a star so that shouldn't hurt too much should it? LOL total beginner LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the girl before me with a different artist was getting one there she was crying, but i didnt see a lot of blood. she looked really uncomfortable.


----------



## pale blue (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_Has anyone got a tattoo on their inner wrist? If so how much blood is there LOL? I wanna get a star so that shouldn't hurt too much should it? LOL total beginner LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't have any problems with my inner wrist.....but mine is placed a little higher than my actual wrist, away from all the veins and stuff lol. I didn't have any problems with pain, just when he tattooed over the outline again, that kind of hurt. That always hurts though, it had nothing to do with my wrist


----------

